# time to "GAME recognize GAME"



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

alright im doin this to help people to be a better model builder.....so if u got any skills to show....post that shit here...show us ur deepest secrets :0 :biggrin: well not that much :twak: so if u got any paintin' skill,makin custom parts,detail ideas,anything that would be a help to all of us in here,,,shoot that shit  :thumbsup: im always up to learnin' new things...... :wave: so all u with sum skill post it :worship: :worship: remember everthing that has to do with buildin' front to back, top to bottom uffin:





heres mine of how to do air bags and coil springs.
bags are made of o rings from a hardware store and i used plastic tubing to keep it together and cut out sum plastic for end.... :thumbsup: 
ok and for the spring,i jus use sum electric wire and wrap it around a plastic tube...... :thumbsup: easy shit  
i will post more later!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

heres pix of real air bags i saved


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

for springs...i sometimes just yank some from an inkpen or two. but for big 4 ton hopping springs..the wire is the stuff to use!

here's a pic!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 25 2005, 06:27 PM~4070497
> *for springs...i sometimes just yank some from an inkpen or two.  but for big 4 ton hopping springs..the wire is the stuff to use!
> 
> here's a pic!
> ...


yea.i tried it with wire and it hell easier to set in place..i always had a bitch of a time doin the harder springs..i seen that way in model tech


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

old shyt... use a black sharpie to color black spokes, dishes, or rims...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Oct 26 2005, 04:48 AM~4073411
> *old shyt... use a black sharpie to color black spokes, dishes, or rims...
> 
> 
> ...



I use a double sided sharpie to do my grilles. reg on one side fine point on the other. I'm still learning to use blackwash.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

coooo :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice shit guys

Somebody should post how to make those 2 bars going down radical hopper thing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 27 2005, 02:14 AM~4080357
> *Nice shit guys
> 
> Somebody should post how to make those 2 bars going down radical hopper thing
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my secret to doing flocking...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214080


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I wish i had pictures but I dont so please try to follow.

Headlight visors for bombs, I think they are also called eyebrows.

Get plastic straw color you like. Jack in the box has blue.

Put straw in a paper hole punch. Punch out a perfect circle.

Cut circle in half. Glue half circle between headlight and headlight ring to make eye brow


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Oct 28 2005, 05:28 PM~4090851
> *I wish i had pictures but I dont so please try to follow.
> 
> Headlight visors for bombs, I think they are also called eyebrows.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 27 2005, 07:29 AM~4081044
> *my secret to doing flocking...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214080
> *


 :thumbsup: bad ass :worship: i never thought of using the spray........ :thumbsup:


----------



## BjsCustomModels (Oct 27, 2005)

thats a cool flocking tip


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

You guys probably know this already but, Staples make great antennas. if you put a drop of paint on the end of it it looks like a light or a ball. Depending on color


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: coo trick....have u tried needles or pins,sum already got the balls on top....look around they got 1s with round balls or oval


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 29 2005, 05:34 PM~4096313
> *:thumbsup: coo trick....have u tried needles or pins,sum already got the balls on top....look around they got 1s with round balls or oval
> *


yep


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: anybody got something new to show


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 29 2005, 07:34 PM~4096313
> *:thumbsup: coo trick....have u tried needles or pins,sum already got the balls on top....look around they got 1s with round balls or oval
> *


that's right! and if you paint it black, all you need is two white dots, and then two black dots, and you got an 8-ball :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

some of u already kno this from seeing my old builds. using rivets for pistons.and i bend paperclips around drill bits for the springs.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 18 2005, 05:32 PM~4234388
> *some of u already kno this from seeing my old builds. using rivets for pistons.and i bend paperclips around drill bits for the springs.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of paper clip or is that white paint over the clip


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

you know the colored small paper clips? there fatter then most. its sorta like hard plastic/rubber. if you pick at it, it will come off.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

lemme find a pic


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.scrapbookforever.com/images/Ite...per%20clips.JPG


copare those, to this:

http://www.northwestweeds.nsw.gov.au/image...aper%20clip.jpg

(ignore the words)


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: bad ass idea


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

your welcome for the pics....pft


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 18 2005, 08:49 PM~4235981
> *http://www.scrapbookforever.com/images/Ite...per%20clips.JPG
> copare those, to this:
> 
> ...


thank you for explaining


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hah no prob, (FINALLY!!!!!!!)


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good tip on making the colored springs! :thumbsup: 
Another possibility is using Lexan spraypaint and paint a spring from a pen. The paint is flexible rubber like.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

good idea
I found it easir to use an electrical wire the color you want to use
and just wrap it aroud a drill bit all the way to around 6 inches or less
then with a knife just cut equal sizes. 
and your done in one step :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

yea,i use to wire trick too.i like it much better.u can space out the the coil or give it the collapsed look... :biggrin: and its springy too :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Nov 18 2005, 04:32 PM~4234388
> *some of u already kno this from seeing my old builds. using rivets for pistons.and i bend paperclips around drill bits for the springs.
> 
> 
> ...


im still luvin this 1.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

how did u put the 2 rivets together


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Nov 18 2005, 10:28 PM~4235841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut u mean? thats how they come out of the box. they snap together at the lip where the ball is on top


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Wheres the bigger version of this pic? So I can read it.

http://images7.fotki.com/v114/photos/1/186...er_tech4-vi.jpg


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 19 2005, 12:35 AM~4233923
> *that's right! and if you paint it black, all you need is two white dots, and then two black dots, and you got an 8-ball  :biggrin:
> *


or you could do a big white drop of paint, 
and get a small black 8 from a decal sheet,
look aside the decals, they are always numbered, 
and the numbers are decals too!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Nov 26 2005, 03:24 AM~4278168
> *or you could do a big white drop of paint,
> and get a small black 8 from a decal sheet,
> look aside the decals, they are always numbered,
> ...


shit never thought of that....u guys got too much time on ur hands to be thinkin of stuff like that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Nov 26 2005, 05:24 AM~4278168
> *or you could do a big white drop of paint,
> and get a small black 8 from a decal sheet,
> look aside the decals, they are always numbered,
> ...


lol, i think i meant to say one white drop and two black...hell i don't know, lol


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 26 2005, 04:31 PM~4279589
> *:dunno:    :dunno:
> *


 :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

If someone would post up how to do that spring trick where it locks up and locks down that would be great .. Maybe even photoshop a visual tutorial


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

for the homie that needed to know about the suspension


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

oomoo is the shit try some get some 305 with that make your own shit


Smooth-on.com


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

realy nice work


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 25 2005, 12:03 AM~4476629
> *for the homie that needed to know about the suspension
> *


HOLLY SHIT WHAT COLOR IS THAT MAN????


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

you can goto the dollar store and get a cheap pair of sunglasses for the hinges :biggrin:


----------



## lowjacc (Feb 16, 2006)

could someone do a thing on how to do a standing 3 wheel


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjacc_@Sep 20 2006, 01:44 PM~6211090
> *could someone do a thing on how to do a standing 3 wheel
> *


just glue one side of your rearend so it's locked up


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

i doo my bags the same way a408nutforyou does them but i just use a hole punch for the top and bottom plates , i find it easier the having to try and cut a good circle , and the hole punch makes a perfict circle too


----------



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

any new tips to share


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

what did you use to make the suspenstion 

i use steel rods


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 8 2006, 06:11 PM~6329764
> *what did you use to make the suspenstion
> 
> i use steel rods
> *


have you ever even posted any models up? I don't remember seeing anything from you


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i gon post up my lyme time after i finish and i might post up my first model 
but it sucks be cause somebody took out the engine


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

please tell me what you use for the suspention


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

wrap paperclips arond sprues


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

this should be in the FAQ. lots of great tips n tricks in here thats not already in the FAQ


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HOW WOULD U MAKE POWER BALLS??????


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Dec 22 2007, 05:18 PM~9507899
> *HOW WOULD U MAKE POWER BALLS??????
> *



my 64 project need to finish it some day


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks im gona try it now!!!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

hows that??????


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 21 2007, 10:34 PM~9506064
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 27 2005, 10:29 AM~4081044
> *my secret to doing flocking...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214080
> *



i went out and got everything you used and followed your word and it worked out great, thanks homie!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2007, 12:46 PM~9513939
> *i went out and got everything you used and followed your word and it worked out great, thanks homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

thats fucking bad ass i just got ball needles today but mostly for shifters


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey julian what did u use for the ball cup?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *hey julian what did u use for the ball cup?*


this...







then i round it of with sandpaper


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Dec 22 2007, 01:49 PM~9509164
> *my 64 project  need to finish it some day
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick i idea.i was wonderin the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

love them brackets too for the differential n trail arms :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn, need to finish that shit someday


----------



## catdaddy_71 (Nov 25, 2007)

What up Homies, I just wanted to add a couple of pointers. These are things that I see some of the newbies not doing that would improve the appearance of your rides ten fold.

1. When you assemble the engine halves, and seats together, PLEASE sand the 
seam halves smooth. It is so disappointing to see you guys invest so much 
time opening doors, trunks, flipping front ends, etc., then have destroy it all
like engine and seat seams.

2. When you are placing your headlights in, make sure the grid pattern in the 
lenses are placed in the same way. They should like something like this when
installed. #----#

3. It is a good idea to paint your headliner, especially if you are building a contest
quality model.

Thanks, and hope that this helps.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

to get this:









to look like this:









take a supplied license plate from any decal set, apply white glue to the back of it ( so it wont set & harden in seconds), and then take a fine point sharpie & mark around it..cut it out & precise the corners with an xacto knife. Use styrene for the backing on a tailgate, trunk, front & rear bumber, back window, etc...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

to get a grille to look like this:









take brass rod in the smallest sizes available, start from the bottom...cut smaller pieces in between the long pieces to get the width between the long pieces. Superglue each piece as you lay them in place & let it set to dry. Should take less than 30 minutes.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

When you buy some wheels from either the homie BETO or SCALELOWS, save the plastic. 

When starting to assemble the build. Cut them to shape and glue them to the inside of the body. Slide the interior tub into place and BAM, you got door windows or a half opened sunroof. 




























quick and eazy and IMO adds ALOT of detail to your builds. I try to add windows to all my builds now. Plus its fuckin something you was just going to throw away anyways.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice one low!!! I might try that!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the techniques.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by catdaddy_71_@Mar 9 2008, 05:31 PM~10128435
> *What up Homies, I just wanted to add a couple of pointers.  These are things that I see some of the newbies not doing that would improve the appearance of your rides ten fold.
> 
> 1.  When you assemble the engine halves, and seats together, PLEASE sand the
> ...


u know whats funny?i still see badass builders forgettin to sand the mold seams..i get lazy too... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 02:44 AM~10131952
> *When you buy some wheels from either the homie BETO or SCALELOWS,  save the plastic.
> 
> When starting to assemble the build.  Cut them to shape and glue them to the inside of the body. Slide the interior tub into place and  BAM,  you got door windows or a half opened sunroof.
> ...


i save my plastic too.hahhahahaa


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

same here lol ^^^^^^^


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

SHIT! if i woulda saw this earlier i woulda saved the plastic from the 20" wires i bought :banghead:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for bumping this..... definitely gonna try some of this stuff in this thread....!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I USE PAPER CLIPS FOR ALOT OF SHIT, LIKE ON CYLINDERS, TRANNY LINKAGE, THROTTLE, AND IVE ALWAYS USED NEEDLES WITH THE BALLS ON THE END FOR SHIFTERS AND FOR THE LONG ANTENNAS, JUST HEAT THE END AND PUT EM THROUGH THE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT for them newbies:biggrin::nicoderm:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Lots of good info for damn sure! Thanks for bringin' it up Coast.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:good shit....i will post tips as soon as i can :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Heat spraycans in very warm water before spraying bodies with them; the warmth provides steady pressure for a consistent spray pattern.

Use large toenail clippers to remove chrome wheels from the sprue; the slightly-rounded edge of the clippers ensure a clean break.

When trying to get large decals to lay flat, use a hair dryer to help them settle down into place. 

Save the silica gel packets from pairs of shoes and put them in with your decal stash in order to keep excess moisture out.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Heat spraycans in very warm water before spraying bodies with them; the warmth provides steady pressure for a consistent spray pattern.
> 
> Use large toenail clippers to remove chrome wheels from the sprue; the slightly-rounded edge of the clippers ensure a clean break.
> 
> ...


nail clippers:thumbsup:


----------

